# Weyerhaeuser Land For Lease



## bhaynes

I posted this in the Deer forum before I realized it should probably be here.

Weyerhaeuser has 52 properties available for lease in GA.

Here's the link.

http://www.wy.com/welcome/land-leas...Atlantic+Available+Hunting+Leases+Summer+2016


----------



## watermedic

Nothing in GA on that map.


----------



## bhaynes

watermedic said:


> Nothing in GA on that map.



Don't click on the map. Click on the list of properties.


----------



## Josh B

Some good land on there. Wish I had a few of those.


----------



## Ckersey33

It's some good land...but...I was part of a club that had a lease for 16 years. Weyerhaeuser came in this past year and we lost it this year due to the ridiculous price increase they demanded. Good luck to you if you can pay it, just know it's year to year at best and they could care less if you take care of the land. The only concern they have is the $....and it will go up every year(according to them) Personally, I'm done with the timber companies. Sorry for the sour grapes, but it's tough when you put in money, time and effort to improve deer the deer herd and land....


----------



## Mako22

Ckersey33 said:


> It's some good land...but...I was part of a club that had a lease for 16 years. Weyerhaeuser came in this past year and we lost it this year due to the ridiculous price increase they demanded. Good luck to you if you can pay it, just know it's year to year at best and they could care less if you take care of the land. The only concern they have is the $....and it will go up every year(according to them) Personally, I'm done with the timber companies. Sorry for the sour grapes, but it's tough when you put in money, time and effort to improve deer the deer herd and land....



Really? I'm still dealing with the same Plum Creek reps we had before and nothing has changed except the company name. Ours went up like it does every year and we planned for it like we do every year.


----------



## Silver Britches

Just a heads up, before any of you lease land from Weyerhaeuser, try and find out if and when they will be cutting any timber on it. As soon as they bought some Plum Creek land we were hunting, they came in and leveled it. I've seen a lot of cutting going on lately. I think since they bought Plum Creek they're on a mission to cut all they can, as fast as they can.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

I checked some prices. They can keep it.


----------



## Chestnut

*lease land*

two tracts in Jones co . look nice  ???
 any old members on here , pm please,
 thanks chestnut


----------



## OleCountryBoy

*Ridiculous*

Looked at a couple tracts averaging $13.50 an acre and they'll tell you it's 75% clearcut.  .....A sucker is born every minute and they are counting on that holding true.


----------



## sweatequity

*franklin*

They had 279 acres in franklin I wanted. It came available at 8am and was gone at 8am.

anyone on here get it and need a member?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

OleCountryBoy said:


> Looked at a couple tracts averaging $13.50 an acre and they'll tell you it's 75% clearcut.  .....A sucker is born every minute and they are counting on that holding true.



There are evidently alot of suckers out there. They're down to 16 tracks this morning. At that clip, they likely raise prices again in the future. Capitolism at its finest..


----------



## Beagler282

Silver Britches said:


> Just a heads up, before any of you lease land from Weyerhaeuser, try and find out if and when they will be cutting any timber on it. As soon as they bought some Plum Creek land we were hunting, they came in and leveled it. I've seen a lot of cutting going on lately. I think since they bought Plum Creek they're on a mission to cut all they can, as fast as they can.



Everything they bought in Harris county is being cut and will get cut if it hasn't yet. I have never seen so much bare land.


----------



## Hunter922

Got one of the leases this morning. 135 acres with plenty of trees, some hardwood ditches and a couple of 3-4 acre open areas (Wet areas). Looked at it twice and was surprised to see it not leased at 8:01  Not scheduled to be cut this year. It's a back up property for us hopefully our bucks come from our Cobb property. We will see...


----------



## thebuckslayer

Anybody get the meriwether tract and looking for members?


----------



## thebuckslayer

*CensoredCensored!!!*

I had like 6 tracts of land i was eyeballing.. got up at 730 am and logged on.. come 8 am, none of the tracts were availiable for lease. Kept saying lease pending. Not once did it have a lease now button. I think something happend and they took most of them off of the websites. I have leased from them before an no way that many properties have already fallen.


----------



## Geeman

I also was looking at one of tracts in merewether and same thing happen to me. Both tracts were gone by 7:45 this morning.


----------



## thebuckslayer

The meriwether tracts i noticed were gone yesterday morning.. if thats the case, then thats not right.. they need to make it fair like rayonier and have a bidding process.. sad, when i cant even get 1 of the 6 that i had spent time driving and looking at.


----------



## Silver Britches

thebuckslayer said:


> I had like 6 tracts of land i was eyeballing.. got up at 730 am and logged on.. come 8 am, none of the tracts were availiable for lease. Kept saying lease pending. Not once did it have a lease now button. I think something happend and they took most of them off of the websites. I have leased from them before an no way that many properties have already fallen.





Geeman said:


> I also was looking at one of tracts in merewether and same thing happen to me. Both tracts were gone by 7:45 this morning.



Could possibly be cutting on those tracts and are waiting for them to finish before posting up the lease. Makes sense, as they would not want folks going in and out getting in the way of the loggers, especially if some major cutting is going on. But, that's just a thought.


----------



## thebuckslayer

More then likely that is the case.. I hope so.. i know the property is ridiculous in price but when you cant find anywhere else to hunt, gotta do what ya gotta do.. i rather be broke then not hunting and i am definitely not joining a hunt club, id rather be not hunting.. CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored, now adays your gonna pay about 2000$ just in fees on a hunt club, haha.. CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored it has all gotten ridiculous.. i hate it for my grandkids.


----------



## Chuck Terry

The clubs who lost their lease from last year got a week's head start this year.  I am assuming that they were the reason so many leases were missing/pending.


----------



## Mako22

Wow so much misinformation posted in this threads its hard to answer.


----------



## thebuckslayer

Enlighten us then?


----------



## rolltidefan

I lease land from them and if you loose a tract by way of them selling it, you will have first option to lease any available tracts prior to it being listed for the general public. This is their way of working with leaseholders that had leases with them and them willing to try and place you on another available lease. I think that is great they do that. Could be told your lease was sold and good luck trying to find another but that is not the case.


----------



## thebuckslayer

Thats great but they shouldnt make it availiable for view to the public until after the existing leaseholders have had their pick.. i wasted time and money going to  view several properties that disappeared several days prior to the availabilty date set for those properties.


----------

